# Pheasant outing PART TWO!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just got back from the Walk-up Hunt....what a BLAST! 1st I want to thank the Ranch owners for letting us come back...the birds flew great today! Next I wanna than Worm Dunker, Heavy Duty and redticked for bringing their dogs! AWESOME dog work! We got somewhere around 12 birds even in this high wind today....I can't get the pics up til later tonight so stay tuned!!!!!!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I to want to thank the guys for letting us come back and hunt for free plus they even put a couple more birds out. Thanks also to Heavy duty for putting this all together. I soory about some of the pictures being fuzz between me needing new glasses and resizing them so they would post. 

The first picture H.D wacked the hen in the right side of picture.











This is my youngest setter Jake he's a grouse dog and hasn't figured these pheasants out yet. He points they run away. 









This is Jake mother same problem grouse dog but she will keep relocating so at least she pinned a couple.









This is Redtiched shorthair she did a great job but hunted mostly for Al


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Very cool photos!

Shame I was working


----------



## romayer (Nov 13, 2002)

Boy it looked like you guys had a lot of fun. I'm really bummed that I couldn't make it Those are great pics. 
Hank, I didn't know you can shoot, too.  Last Sunday Zeus and Savannah outscored all of us, and you didn't even get a shot.
Hope we'll get to do it again soon.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This was Al's first bird he hit it a loooooog way out there. He's not sure if the shot killed it or the drop did!









Heres Al with two more birds I did say eveybody dog's like hunting in front of him most. I gess we should have checked his pockets for cookies!









This is Don with his first bird. Check that tail feather.










This is Don's brother-in-law he shot this bird twice and it still flew the lengh of the feld and the the dog repointed it Redticked's dog finnally grabed it.








My pup had to get one last bite the pheasants just wouldn't set long enough for him.
I'm sorry I didn't get any picture of Heavy Dutys dogs in action they were both down hunting in front of Al!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey quit telling everyone to look at my tail


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok here are my pics...Man I had fun today!!!!!

Here we are huntin'!!!!









Here is Jason and a NICE ROOSTER!!!!!!!!!!









"Headless Hen.... me showing off my awesome shooting skills! (thanks for the help Zeus)









Missy Huntin'









Al and two nice Birds!









Jason and 2 nice Roosters









Me and a Rooster!









Finally...Missy and her dog LACEY and some birds!









OH! I forgot...here's my setter on "his" couch trying to tell me he isn't gunshy...he won't talk to me ever since I got home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

sweet pics, i'm living vicariously through you guys.

steve


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Great pics guys......looks like a funtime was had by all.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I missed the picture of the year. Heavy Dutys shorthair caught a hen and brough it back to him alive. H.D. carried it with him for a while and just threw it up in the air when nobody was looking and it almost landed on Don and Missy. It just kind of floated over them and plopped down right in front of them.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yep, in my periphial vision I see a hen come fluttering down...I swung around and was like..."what the heck" then, being as quick as I am look back at Hank and said, " Funny "...then tried to get it to fly again for target practice but it didn't fly...That was funny...Nice to know your hunting partners are safe and didn't shoot at the hen either...LOL


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

Thank you soooo much H.D and C and F!!! They let us have the place to ourself's for the day. For the ones who couldn't make it, man did you miss out!!!
The pic's of me and Lacey are mainly for the dog's sake, since I missed so much, but she did her job very well. LOL
As usual all the pic's are great.
Wormdunker, Lacey was in the same shape when she got home.
It was nice seeing everyone again.


----------



## romayer (Nov 13, 2002)

Great pics! It looks like you guys had a great time. And for all of you that took the Friday off for the hunt: can I come to work for your company?


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks again to the C&F ranch and Heavy Duty for the great time on Friday, the birds were actually flying!!!!! Great to hunt with the great bunch of folks and "action photographer" Wormdunker ...great pics by the way!!! I hope we can do this hunt again in the future, I can't let my 90 year old model 12 sit for too long. Great job by all the dogs (gave me a rest) LOL and by the way wormdunker, I didn't have any cookies in my pocket , just a pork chop tied around my neck! Take care and good luck on the deer everyone. >-------> AL


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Man, that looks like fun. 

Nice Photos

The headless hen


----------



## metro_man (Jan 17, 2002)

Nice pictures guys. Looks like you enjoyed yourselfs.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the report guys. Sorry I couldn't make it over there, but that's a three hour drive for me.

Don,
In regards to your "tail"..........uhhh!!!!.............Nope!........I won't go there................ROTFL!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

LMAO leave it to you whit! Hey I saw the Gummer last weekend at the lands Inn...she's looking hotter but still hasn't been to the dentist!

Or maybe she looks the same and I just drank more!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I had an oppurtunity to see the gummer myself. She has a boyfriend. Sorry guys! He did a fine job singing a toothless, more raw version of Margaritaville. LOL


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The Gummer has a boyfriend, also toothless?

Don,
I'm not sure if there is enough alcohol, cocaine, pot, oxycondin, etc. in the world to make her frontal appearance look good.


----------

